# Virtual Fight League



## Christopher Adamchek (Jul 17, 2020)

I recently had fun competing in the pilot fight of the Virtual Fight League 
combining martial arts skill and comedic fun 
more fighters are always needed 
full site
Virtual Fight League


----------



## Steve (Jul 17, 2020)

Looks like a fun way to connect with some friends and give a plug for your schools.  The anger avatars were great.   "You're angry because your shirt's too tight."

Not sure there's a lot of "martial" value added, but for entertainment, it wasn't bad.


----------

